# Another member invited by Blackwidow



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for the invite, BW. This site looks great!!!

Thanks for hosting this forum, Unpleasant Street. LOVE your display and props.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Bram Bones. Glad Blackwidow got you to join.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the Street!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome, be warned though, at the begingin you'll think we're all nuts but you'll find we're only insane.


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

*: )*

Thanks for the kind welcome.
:jol:

(Bram Bones is not a typo - I fused Bram Stoker with Brom Bones for something a little different than the bully in THE LEGEND OF SLEEPY HOLLOW, in case anyone was wondering - which I'm sure they weren't!)


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Bram Bones said:


> Thanks for the invite, BW. This site looks great!!!
> 
> Thanks for hosting this forum, Unpleasant Street. LOVE your display and props.


Thanks Bram and welcome to the forums!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Welcome to the madhouse  Glad to see you here


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome Bram, I'm so glad you decided to join us!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Welcome Bram to the madhouse, glad to see you here


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Thanks!
You guys are great. Now I just have to start posting!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Hehe .. well hop to it


----------

